# Saw Palmetto



## wdcrkapry205 (Feb 11, 2010)

broodhead said:


> Simply put, it is the best of the best, much better than Tupelo.


I don't recall ever trying any but that is one tall claim.


----------



## yamahawg (May 19, 2010)

broodhead said:


> Simply put, it is the best of the best, much better than Tupelo.


Hey, if it came from his hive, i'm right there with him on that, and i've never had that kind of honey lol!


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Most people outside the borders of Florida never get our favorite jewel produced by our bees. Us beeks smile when someone ask for that orange blossom because we get to keep more of the gourmet gold.
The health benefit of the Saw Palmetto berry has been well documented, and it is used as a health supplement and a medical treatment for prostate problems. Harvesting of the berry has become a income boost for many as the berry has brought as much as 5.50 per pound.
Now our native plant is being reduced because of urban growth, plants are destroyed as new developments have sprung up. I am fortunate to live in a Saw Palmetto infested area, and as soon as the orange is over I will be moving my bees closer to my palmetto area to gather that gourmet gold. Next time you want to try something new get some raw Saw Palmetto honey, you will be tasting a gourmet honey that has a nut flavor that you will enjoy.


----------



## yamahawg (May 19, 2010)

Maybe we could make an even trade later in the year when I get some sourwood!


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Bob, lets hope and pray for a GOOD palmetto bloom this year!!! Good luck with orange its starting to "pop" right now!!! We will be moving 75 or so tomorrow back to the "Vero Grove", and the rest to Fellsmere next weekend...then I hope to move them to Palmetto as soon as orange is finished....let me know how you do.


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

I moved bees to the marsh yesterday and will move more this week. I am concentrating on tangelo bloom this year, and it is looking good. The bloom is just starting to show and we should be in place next weekend to take full advantage of a great looking crop. I will also move on to palmetto, I have a few places ready to rock and roll. Let's hope the love bugs stay away from the palmetto bloom this year.


----------

